# Ocing Problem



## saurabh_1e (Jun 4, 2012)

After running intel burn test for 5-6 times the procy is downclocking by lowering multiplier on its own.
C1E is disabled
Cool & Quiet is disabled
all power saving features are disabled

Specs:
Cpu cooler AOC 120DT
Amd Phenom x6 1055T @1.48125v
NB voltage @1.1375v
Dram @1.6v
rest all on auto

NB Freq: ~2800Mhz 
HT Link:~2000 

images pls have a look


----------



## d6bmg (Jun 5, 2012)

Use prime95.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Jun 22, 2012)

37 Idle temp with 3.8 GHz on a Hexa Core is good OC. How much are you targeting?


----------

